# 10 lb digital postal scale calibration



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Duh! I have lost my instructions for recalibrating my 10 lb digital postal scale, and all I remember is the part about the 10 lb weight. Anyone know how to do this? I know it is fairly simple, but then today, so am I. Any help appreciated!
Thanks
Jan


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Jan,

I think I would be safe to say that all digital postal scales do not work exactly the same way. Different brands and even different models from the same company may have totally different calibration procedures.

Any chance you could maybe let us know the make and model number of your scale?


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, the fog finally cleared in my brain & found the instructions in my saved mail. This is a Stamps.com scale. I want to thank you for answering, this is a great site to come to for problems. :up: 

1. 
Turn the scale off and remove everything from it.

2. 
Hold the ON button and press the CAL button 3 times. (Scale should 
display a random 4-digit number)

3. 
Press the ON button. (Scale should then display a zero)

4. 
Hold the CAL button and press the ON button once. (Scale should display
CAL)

5. 
Press and release the CAL button. (Scale will flash CAL)

6. 
Place a 10 lb. weight onto the scale.

7. 
Press and release the CAL button. (In a couple of seconds, the scale 
will display 10 lbs.)

8. 
Turn the scale off, and remove the weight.

9. 
Turn the scale back on to test it. (It should now steadily read zero)

** Please note that all of the 10 lb. digital scales have a button for 
calibration, but it may be called something different depending on the 
model. In all cases, the calibrate button will be just to right of the 
OFF button, but may be called "CAL", "F1", or it may not appear to have 
a button at all (but it is still there).


----------



## QuickSupply (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks, I was just looking for this info for one of our postal scales.

http://www.quicksupply.net


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think we'd have figured this one out without some help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

